# PVC boxes and trade designations



## JulieMor (Apr 25, 2012)

FS boxes are typically used for exterior applications. Code here doesn't allow PVC for exposed exterior use. If it's buried (some municipalities require concrete encasement) then it's OK.

Are you looking for something like this?










We went through a lot of discussion about terminology a while ago but basically the blue boxes are for interior applications and "gang" refers to the maximum number of devices you can get in a box. You can use a two gang box, install a single gang drywall ring on it and you have an opening in your drywall for one device with extra space in the box for terminations and such.

Here's the metal version:









4"x4" boxes are often referred to as 1900 boxes. Rectangular boxes as 8-B boxes. Weatherproof are often referred to as Bell boxes. Terminology depends on where you're from.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm asking in the context of PVC weatherproof boxes. What I'm looking for, for example, is the different designations for a:

PVC 1/2" 1-gang box with one hole

Versus

PVC 1/2" 1-gang box with two holes, one on each end

Versus

PVC 1/2" 1-gang box with two holes, both on each end

Et cetera, et cetera.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

jlmran said:


> I'm asking in the context of PVC weatherproof boxes. What I'm looking for, for example, is the different designations for a:
> 
> PVC 1/2" 1-gang box with one hole
> 
> ...



Also, there are "FD" boxes available which are the same type, except they are deeper. FS = shallow; FD = deep.


Click here for one manufacturer's online catalog, and look at pages 55-60.


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks KB...that's a great help. But, I'm not following the logic of E, S, CC. Are these random letters?

The S and D for shallow and deep make sense, though.

Oops...didn't see the link...I'll go read. Thanks.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

Those letter designations are equally applied to conduit body access fittings.

Type E = end

Type C = continuation

Not sure how they got type SS or type SCC however .... :huh:

Scroll back to page 49 of the catalog to see `em ....


----------



## jlmran (Feb 8, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> Those letter designations are equally applied to conduit body access fittings.
> 
> Type E = end
> 
> ...


Got it...thanks a bunch.


----------

